# 3 sleep paralysis in one powernap



## aftershave (Jun 9, 2011)

So today I had 3 sleep paralysis in a row. Is that normal to have so many in one powernap?


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

I have that very often when Im taking a nap... I dont know why... but Im also usually more tired when I take a nap then I am at night... Maybe it has something to do with it


----------



## aftershave (Jun 9, 2011)

You would know, when I had it I could not move at all. I tried to just use all my force and pull my self over but I could move a finger. I alsa saw a huge spider on the floor : / How I "woke" up was by starting to move one finger, then my hand and I was "awake".


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

In the days when I had the luxury of waking up in the morning and going back to sleep again, I used to experience sleep paralysis not infrequently, coupled with 'false awakening'. The first few times it happened I found it terrifying. You think you are awake, but you aren't quite so you get dream elements intruding into your reality. This is apparently the origin of alien abduction experiences.

After a while, I just thought 'oh, this again' and instead of trying to fight it, I'd just relax and go back to sleep....


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

I luckely dont see spiders... But I hear things... normally music.. Jazz... very strange... or I smell wierd things... Like food in the middle of the night - And I dont think anybody makes roasted ham at 4 AM in the night.. and Im the only one who can smell it...


----------



## dpblake (Mar 28, 2011)

Teresa said:


> I luckely dont see spiders... But I hear things... normally music.. Jazz... very strange... or I smell wierd things... Like food in the middle of the night - And I dont think anybody makes roasted ham at 4 AM in the night.. and Im the only one who can smell it...


i normally am being visited by demons during my sleep paralysis in a very real and tangible way. interesting part is the fact that i dont believe in demons. :/


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

dpblake said:


> i normally am being visited by demons during my sleep paralysis in a very real and tangible way. interesting part is the fact that i dont believe in demons. :/


Thats called having a hallucination


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

I just posted a topic about sleep paralysis then saw this right after..
I get it a few times a night. (and if I nap during the day)


----------

